# Looking for dog towels and a hair dryer advice!



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I rarely bath my boy at home but here in Florida, he gets wet all the time. His hair takes forever to dry. Do you find any towel better than others? Looking on Amazon, lots of choices. I've never bought special towels for my dogs before.
I'm also considering a hair dryer. If you have any advice for or against certain dryers, I'd sure like to know. Inexpensive would be preferable!! Thanks for any help.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For towels, I like really fluffy beach towels. If I had only one dog, I’d want my CC Kool Pup dryer.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

That dryer must perform miracles @ $270.! I was hoping for $100. Guess I'll be sticking to the blow dryer and beach towels.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tere said:


> That dryer must perform miracles @ $270.! I was hoping for $100. Guess I'll be sticking to the blow dryer and beach towels.


You get what you pay for. If you want something really strong, that will dry the dog fast, and doesn't make a huge racket, they are not cheap. You can get strong ones that sound like airplanes, and you can get weak ones that take forever to dry the dog for less money. It's up to you. &#128521;


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I bought microfiber towels at Home Goods (I think) and I really like them. I think they are actually baby/toddler towels. I use one when he gets out to soak up the sopping water and then I let him zoom around for a few minutes. Then I wrap him in the second one for a few minutes and comb around his ears to make sure I didn’t miss any tangles before drying. Wrapping him and combing his head always settles him down for the dryer. Before I went through 3-4 towels every bath. I had to lay them on the sofa and bed (bath is upstairs but grooming is downstairs, I don’t use a table for combing after a bath), plus the first one out of the bath is so wet it’s only useful for a moment. Two microfiber towels are much thinner and I can throw them in with whatever laundry load happens to be convenient.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I donated my hair dryer to the grooming supplies so I could justify buying a new one for myself  I do have to use a diffuser with it and keep it on low or it gets too hot. I’m already planning though - I think when I have two Havanese it will be just the thing to justify buying a Kool Pup dryer! Or maybe I should get a fancy dryer and use that to justify the second Havanese


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I donated my hair dryer to the grooming supplies so I could justify buying a new one for myself  I do have to use a diffuser with it and keep it on low or it gets too hot. I'm already planning though - I think when I have two Havanese it will be just the thing to justify buying a Kool Pup dryer! Or maybe I should get a fancy dryer and use that to justify the second Havanese


Ha! That sounds like plan! LOL! And it WAS when we were"thinking about" getting Pixel that we got serious about streamlining our grooming process, and getting better equipment. With a good grooming set-up and dryers, if I don't need to trim feet and nails, I can wash and dry all three dogs in 2 hours now. (and could even when Kodi was still in full coat) Gotta have good dryers for that!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I could justify the $300 if I bathed him at home but he goes to the groomer for his bath and tidy @ $26. I wish I could try out the dryers before buying. I know my groomer's dryer is really loud, he doesn't seem to care though. 
I'm going to search out these ideas for some better towels. His hair really holds the water.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I bought this *$70 grooming hairdryer from Amazon*: *SHELANDY 3.2HP Stepless Adjustable Speed Pet Hair Force Dryer Dog Grooming Blower with Heater *and I'm very happy with it. It's powerful and doesn't get hot. It has 1002 Amazon reviews with a 4.5 Star rating. I thought about buying a more expensive dryer but received an email from an online reader saying she and her daughter both had this dryer and felt it did a good job. It's a bit noisy but no more so than my hairdryer. The noise for me or the dog wasn't a problem.

My dog is has a longish puppy cut about 2.5-3inches long. After bathing her, I comb her hair and squeeze water off while she's in the bathtub, then close the shower curtains and let her shake off more water, then I wrap her in in a towel and towel dry, then turn her loose in a small enclosed area and let her shake some more. Therefore, she's damp not dripping wet when I put her on the grooming table. And, I have a grooming hose holder, which is helpful, as it frees up both hands for combing.

I have a large grooming table but purchased this round swivel table to use at a second home: *Master Equipment Pet Grooming Table for Pets.* And, found I like it a lot better than my larger grooming table. Patti doesn't have as much room to move around and I can swivel it around. Patti is an average size Havanese weighting between 12-14lbs.

Amazon.com: SHELANDY 3.2HP Stepless Adjustable Speed Pet Hair Force Dryer Dog Grooming Blower with Heater(Blue)
Pet Grooming Supplies : Amazon.com: Master Equipment Small Pet Grooming Table, Blue


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks for the response! That was the dryer I was considering for drying those wet little feet. I'm going to get it. Thanks again!
My groomer's dryer is loud and expensive. You can barely shout over it. Some dogs hate it so she uses a floor fan while they are crated to dry those dogs but my Shadow doesn't care about the noise. He doesn't even mind being wet but I do!
We're going to get it!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We use about 2 Sham Wow type towels for each dog, followed by a terrycloth hand towel around the neck, and over the head and ears for drying.

We've had one of these for around 20 years, and I've never even had to put brushes in the motor. It is loud, but I can dry a dog while Pam is washing the next one. We usually do multiples of six dogs in a session, and it's probably not much over an hour. That is, after they are brushed out though.

We paid significantly less than this for it 20 years ago though.

https://www.petprosupplyco.com/prod...sQYOIY8j57LCSz4sWPh11KEBsY6lcQXxoCsd4QAvD_BwE

In the Puppy Room we use an Oster stand dryer. It's not nearly as loud as the Edemco, but also doesn't move nearly as much air. It's about right for little puppies.

https://www.osterpro.com/specialty/...r-hi-velocity-stand-dryer/078309-300-000.html

We bought that one used from a Kennel Club sale years ago, for a fraction of what a new one costs, but I've never had to work on that one either.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Tere said:


> Thanks for the response! That was the dryer I was considering for drying those wet little feet. I'm going to get it. Thanks again!
> My groomer's dryer is loud and expensive. You can barely shout over it. Some dogs hate it so she uses a floor fan while they are crated to dry those dogs but my Shadow doesn't care about the noise. He doesn't even mind being wet but I do!
> We're going to get it!!!


If you don't like it, you can return it. One of the good things about Amazon.


----------

